# Cichlids



## RaysFan (Mar 24, 2009)

I have three cichlids and I wanted to get a couple small fish, what do you guys think would be good?


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

You have a 10g tank? with 2 yellow labs and 1 jewel cichlid?

If thats true i would suggest taking all 3 back and not putting anything in your 10g tank. at least if u want to talk here to the people on the forums they arnt very supportive of anything under 29g

Maybe just maybe try blue rams or a tiny apistograma pair


----------



## RaysFan (Mar 24, 2009)

I know two other people with 3 cichlids in a 10g tank. the jewel cichlid seems to be pretty dominant in the tank and doesnt seem to let the other 2 labs eat, i was thinking about moving them, what do you guys think?


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

RaysFan said:


> I know two other people with 3 cichlids in a 10g tank. the jewel cichlid seems to be pretty dominant in the tank and doesnt seem to let the other 2 labs eat, i was thinking about moving them, what do you guys think?


Depending on the cichlids that can work out long term. If it is a trio of Tanganyikan Shell Dwellers that shouldn't be a problem long term. If you leave things as is you will have a 10gal tank with one jewel in it. Anything you tried to add after that would either be killed or kill the jewel. I also wanted to clarify newbreed's post, he is alittle bitter. I would recomend taking back all of the fish as well and consider the shelly tank I mentioned before. The reason you wont find much "support" here for a tank less than 29gal is because cichlids are much more aggressive and territorial than most other tropical fish. They claim space in a tank as opposed to just swimming around. Once that space is claimed anything coming into that space will be harrassed, and one jewel cichlid will claim that entire 10gal.


----------



## CichlidFan01 (Mar 24, 2009)

i've definetly noticed that. I'm pretty sure its a female because it doesnt have that deep red color under the mouth. But, whenever I feed them Cichlid pellets she seems to chase them away and she eats them and she chases them around the tank sometimes.

my friend has a 15g tank i was gonna borrow for the short term to put the 2 yellow labs in, they are all really beautiful fish.

Do you knjow how big the jewel will get?


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

They reach about 4-5 inches in length. And I agree they are beautiful!!! If you are deadset on keeping them you need to get ATLEAST a standard 55gal and decide if you want to keep mbuna (yellow labs) or Fish more compatible with the jewel.


----------



## CichlidFan01 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know you said a if I keep all 3 fish I need at least 55g tank. Lets say I take the yellow labs back, and just keep the jewel alone in a 10g?

The thing is I'm in college and the biggest tank we can have is 10g, im gonna be in an apartment style dorm next yr so i will be able to get away with a 20g.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

CichlidFan01 said:


> I know you said a if I keep all 3 fish I need at least 55g tank. Lets say I take the yellow labs back, and just keep the jewel alone in a 10g?
> 
> The thing is I'm in college and the biggest tank we can have is 10g, im gonna be in an apartment style dorm next yr so i will be able to get away with a 20g.


You could keep the jewel in the 10 gal. its unconventional and probably not the best set up in the world but it can work. A shelly tank would be much more interesting IMO though. 
And a 20g isn't much better unfortunately. Just to offer up something I did while in college living in the dorms. my best friend rented a house just down the street from campus and I convinced him to keep a tank for me there. Worked out because I spent alot of my time there anyway. If you know anyone living off campus and you trust them, talk to them about it.


----------



## CichlidFan01 (Mar 24, 2009)

this sucks.  I just want them to be happy.

thats a good idea but it wouldnt work only because I am always on campus because im really involved and have no time to be off campus, i am an RA too so that takes up 95% of my time... i love cichlids theres so cool!

Would the 2 yellow labs be okay in a 10g alone or no?

also, i forgot to mention i have feeder guppies in the tank to to try and distract the my cichlids.


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe I was alittle to involved in "extracurricular activities" while I was in college. I was never on campus 

The two labs might be OKAY in the 10gal alone, but they certainly won't thrive. I'm assuming they are juvies so once they mature you will most likely run into problems then aswell. They will be aggressive towards each other regardless of sex. If they are 1M 1F the male will more than likely harrass the female to death. Chances are this will not work long term. 
I'm tellin ya man, the best thing you could do at this point is take back the cichlids and pick up three or four shellies, monitor aggression, remove odd fish and have a pair or trio. Trust me that will be a much cooler tank.


----------



## CichlidFan01 (Mar 24, 2009)

Whats a shelly?

I'm really listening to ur advice and really appreciate, im just tryin to find a way around to keep the jewel cichlid, haha.

if if kept the jewel in a 10 until late May and transfered her to a 20g would that be better or not really?


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

[/url]http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_10g.php
Thats the link for the cookie cutt... couldn't really add anything in with it IMO.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> If thats true i would suggest taking all 3 back and not putting anything in your 10g tank. at least if u want to talk here to the people on the forums they arnt very supportive of anything under 29g


Not exactly true :lol: . It all depends on what your trying to stock in that tank :wink: . From what I've read of the other Cichlid post, your definately are way too small. Jewels are a West African riverine species that while they share the same basic water requirements as South American cichlids, they have their own chalenges when it comes to keeping them. Inch for inch these guys are some of the most aggressive non rift lake cichlids you can keep . They will often see an entire tank as belonging to them . Keeping them in anything under say a 55g with tank mates is iffy at best , a small tank amplifies this trait . If you think you have problems now , as the fish grows so the hyper territorialism that they often display grows with them. Personally I've found it best to keep them as single specimens or compatable pairs , and wouldn't go smaller that a 29g for this species.

However there is hope for your 10g. A trio of Shellies or maybe a smaller Apistogramma pair and maybe even one of the smaller Dwarf Acaras could possibly work for you .


----------



## CichlidFan01 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for your advice.

what if i took the 2 yellow labs back, and got a 20g tank as soon as I could for the Jewel?


----------



## Enoch (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, you _could_ get a 20g and keep only the jewel, but heck, you _could_ throw a full grown oscar in there and watch it not have any room to move. :? 
I think that the above posters have given you very good advice. It's more likely a better decision regarding the well being of the fish to find them a new home and research small apistogramas or shellies. I agree with Snakes to Cichs, if you kept only the jewel in a 20g then there would only be room for the jewel and nothing else and, really, the jewel would still need something larger to fully thrive. 
I know how it is to fall in love with a particular species, but hopefully you can do some research on these other fish when you receive your 20g and fall in love with a species that is more suited to the home you're able to provide. Then maybe one day after college you can get yourself a giant tank and go jewel crazy. :fish:


----------



## CichlidFan01 (Mar 24, 2009)

So, I will be taking back the 2 yellow labs today and I'm gonna get some feeder guppies for the jewel cuz he seems like he likes them. How big will the Jewel get?


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

The jewel will reach 4-5 inches.


----------

